# Trialer in Leipzig gesucht



## Ace86 (4. Januar 2011)

Hi, ich bin 24 Jahre alt und wohne seit 2010 in Leipzig.
Ich möchte mit dem Trial fahren beginnen und würde gern, bevor ich mir ein Trial Bike kaufe, testen welche Rahmengröße am besten zu mir passt. 
Wäre schön wenn sich ein paar Leute finden würden, die mir ihr Rad zum probieren leihen könnten.

Gibt es in LE eigentlich auch überdachte Spots für die kalte Jahreszeit?


----------



## ParkwayDrive (5. Januar 2011)

Du könntest mein Rad mal "probefahren"...
kannst mir ja ne nachricht schicken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ace86 (13. Januar 2011)

Eine Testfahrt mit einem 26" Bike habe ich jetzt gemacht. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn sich noch ein 20" Fahrer findet, der mir sein Gefährt für eine kurze Probefahrt zur verfügung stellt.


----------



## speedlick (29. Juni 2011)

Hi,

ab Sonntag hab ich auch ein Trialbike und möchte eigentlich nicht ständig alleine fahren. Also, wenn es hier in LE so eine Art Trialclique gibt, dann würd ich gerne mal mitkommen. Sagt ihr mal Bescheid? 
Vielleicht sollte ich noch erwähnen, dass ich schon Ü30 bin. Wäre schön, wenn das Altersgefälle nicht so groß ist, sonst komm ich mir irgendwie n bissl doof vor, sorry. Auch wenn mich die Kids beim Trialen sicher locker in die Tasche stecken.

Achja und wie schon im ersten Beitrag von Ace86 angefragt: Gibts hier in Lpz oder Umgebung eine überdachte Möglichkeit zum fahren? Es ist ja nicht immer so knackeheiß und trocken wie Heute.

Ciao


----------



## AleX_TriaL (29. Juni 2011)

Servus Speedlick, in Leipzig selbst gibt's nur noch eine Hand voll Leute die noch fahren. Der aktivste Fahrer in Le ist der "Trialmaniax". Ich selbst komme aus Delitzsch, wo es auch eine kleine Gruppe von Fahrern gibt. Wenn wir das nächste mal in Leipzig unterwegs sind, kann ich ja mal Bescheid geben. Um das Altersgefälle brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen - die Hälfte von uns sieht zumindest wie über 30 aus. Gruß, Alex


----------



## speedlick (29. Juni 2011)

Ok, cool. Danke für die Info.


----------



## speedlick (5. Juli 2011)

Hi Alex und Co.,

das Bike is da. Es muss zwar noch n bissl gepimpt werden, aber es fährt ohne gleich auseinanderzufallen. Wenn also was geht in LE oder auch in Delitzsch, dann kommsch gerne mal mit. 

Bis denne, Falk


----------



## sponker (6. Juli 2011)

Hej!

Hier ist einer der wenigen aktiven Fahrer aus Leipzig!
Gibt zur Zeit eigentlich nur drei so richtig aktiv fahrende Trialer hier in Leipzig.
Wenn wir fahren gehen, dauert das Klären übers Forum etwas lange, also wenn ihr wollt, schickt mir einfach ne PM mit Handynummer oder Mailadresse und ich kontaktiere euch wenn wir fahren gehen!

Grüße


----------



## LE_76 (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,

bin seit Juni 2011 wieder erwacht.  - Ich hatte einen etwas längeren Winterschlaf gehalten.
Jetzt wo meine Kinder selbst Radfahren können bzw. beginnen, wird es also auch für mich wieder Zeit, die Pedale anzutreten.

Nun heißt es "alter Bär auf neuem Bike" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
Ich bin also auch gern wieder dabei...

Gruß
LE_76


----------



## pippi (18. August 2011)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> Wegen Leipzig am Donnerstag:
> 
> Parken geht recht gut bei Punkt A, der Täubchenweg. Punkt B is dann die Moritzbastei als Treffpunkt. Wir hatten jetzt 14 Uhr angepeilt.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=T%C3%A4ubchenweg&daddr=Augustusplatz&hl=de&ie=UTF8&ll=51.339312,12.380261&spn=0.008096,0.016544&sll=51.337462,12.385969&sspn=0.00803,0.016544&geocode=FWpYDwMdaBS9AA%3BFapcDwMd5OW8AA&mra=dme&mrsp=1&sz=16&vpsrc=0&z=16



wir kommen...  mit drei blauen flecken und nem dicken knie gehts heut schwer ans limit bis nacher.


----------



## Trialmaniax (18. August 2011)

also wenn auch kurzfristig werd ichs den berlinern mal gleich tun und hier die treffpunkte veröffentlichen. 
heute 14 uhr an der moritzbastei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitchW (15. Oktober 2011)

Hallöschen Jungs,

Ich bin der Mitch aus Leipzig (Böhlitz-Ehrenberg) und möchte ebenfalls wieder ein bisschen Trialen. Da die suche nach Vereinen bisher erfolglos verlief dachte ich versuche hiermal mein Glück. Damit ich nicht auf dauer alleine unterwegs bin. Wer also lust hat kann mir gerne ne PN oder E-Mail schicken!

Grüße... Mitch


----------



## Trialmaniax (16. Oktober 2011)

gruß, heute 14 uhr am alten bowlingcenter am roßplatz


----------



## MitchW (16. Oktober 2011)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> gruß, heute 14 uhr am alten bowlingcenter am roßplatz



Klasse! Und ich habe so kurzfristig keine Zeit :-( aber vieleicht klappt es ja das nächste mal und mann lernt sich dann mal Kennen!
Viel Spaß euch...

Grüße----->Mitch


----------



## Stilli (16. Juli 2012)

*Pust* man is das Eingestaubt hier 


Gibts noch Jungs ( un evtl. auch Mädels...man(n) weis es ja nicht) in Leipzig die Trialen?


----------



## ParkwayDrive (17. Juli 2012)

Morgen 14 Uhr am alten Bowlingcenter am Roßplatz?
Gibts Alternativvorschläge?


----------



## Ace86 (17. Juli 2012)

Von mir aus OK, später geht auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KoxxLE (17. Juli 2012)

Tagchen, also soweit ich weis ist Donnerstag ausgemacht zum fahren und Treffpunkt wäre da auch das Alte Bowlingcenter. Gruß


----------



## ParkwayDrive (17. Juli 2012)

Ich kann sowohl morgen als auch Donnerstag.
Welche Zeit war denn für Donnerstag geplant?


----------



## KoxxLE (17. Juli 2012)

17 uhr rum war so angedacht geht vieleicht bei denn andren auch schon eher bei mir nicht. Joris bist du es?


----------



## Paradoxianer (17. Juli 2012)

He ich bin Anfang August mal wieder in der Nähe von LE.. werden versuchen mindestesn einen Tag mal vorbei zu kommen... 
Ist eigentlich noch Aramis und ein paar von der alten Gang unterwegs?
Wäre cool mal wieder meinen Lehrer zu treffen..
Was ist aus dem Gelände von Trialmaniaxx geworden?

Mfg
Matthias


----------



## Stilli (18. Juli 2012)

Donnerstag klingt gut!  wie lang seit ihr etwa vor ort? Bei mir wirds sicher erst bissl nach 17uhr werden.  viellei findet sich ja au einer der mir bissl in lehrer spielt  ;-) ... aber steinigt mich ne klei helm un schienbeinschoner sin zwar scho bestellt aber boch ne da :-(


----------



## Ace86 (20. Juli 2012)

Wird am Samstag / Sonntag wieder gefahren?


----------



## Stilli (20. Juli 2012)

Ace86 schrieb:


> Wird am Samstag / Sonntag wieder gefahren?




meines wissens nach 11Uhr am Roßplatz....


----------



## Ace86 (20. Juli 2012)

Am Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## Stilli (20. Juli 2012)

achja ich vergass :d


Morgen, also samstach


----------



## Trialmaniax (28. Juli 2012)

Heute 13 Uhr an der Moritzbastei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tibia13 (20. September 2013)

Servus,

ich komme jetzt ab Oktober für ein Semester nach Leipzig.
Hätte voll Lust mit ein paar Leuten zu Trialen!!!

Bitte melden!!!!!


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. September 2013)

LEJ ist ja nicht so weit weg von Halle. Weiß jemand, ob es hier Trialer gibt? Ich seh immer nur die Kiddies mit den Dirtbikes rumfahren.

nico.


----------



## Trialmaniax (20. September 2013)

sowohl in halle als auch in leipzig gibts ein paar fahrer. wir leipziger haben für verabredungen ne facebook gruppe. das funktioniert eigtl am besten.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/355591787848759/


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. September 2013)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> sowohl in halle als auch in leipzig gibts ein paar fahrer. wir leipziger haben für verabredungen ne facebook gruppe. das funktioniert eigtl am besten.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/355591787848759/



Und wie komm ich an die Hallunken ran?

Nico.


----------



## sensiminded (21. September 2013)

Die Hallunken sind nicht so viele, aber sehen das hier vielleicht auch. 
Wir treffen uns morgen elf Uhr in der parallel Straße hinter dem Obi in Halle. Da liegen Beton Elemente rum.

VG Alex


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. September 2013)

Obi in der Grenzstr.?


----------



## sensiminded (22. September 2013)

Ja, wir sind in der Otto Stomps Str.
Ich mache jetzt los.
Edit: verlängerte apoldaer Str.


----------

